# 3 Notes Per String...



## Bluez_Snooze (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.guitarmasterclass.net/guitar_forum/index.php?showtopic=16647

hey, im just wondering if this concept can be applied to all the modes?

any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes. Contained within the notes of the major scale are the notes of all the modes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bluez_Snooze (Jun 11, 2009)

cool.
you wouldn't happen to know a site with the patterns for the rest of the modes would you? i could do it myself, but it would save me alot of time if theres another resource out there with the rest of the patterns..


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Try http://www.studybass.com/tools/chord-scale-note-printer/

Otherwise, not offhand, I had to do them all myself in the pre-internet days. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

You'll get more out of it if you figure it out on your own. There's only 7 patterns for the major derivative modes. Should take you 5 minutes to do it.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------

